# Tortoise beauty ! ;)



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## christinaland128 (Aug 3, 2014)

Aw he's so cute! I love his legs! My reds are still itty bitty!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you !  yeah they grow so fast ! Enjoy them while they are little !!


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful torts!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Beautiful torts!


Thank you


----------



## KatieandKyle (Aug 3, 2014)

Yup! Tortoise beauty for sure!!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

KatieandKyle said:


> Yup! Tortoise beauty for sure!!


Thanks  everything about turtles/tortoises is beautiful , AMAZING ANIMALS


----------



## Flipper (Aug 3, 2014)

Rudolf the red tailed reindeer..... Ummm tortoise! 

Beautiful!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

Flipper said:


> Rudolf the red tailed reindeer..... Ummm tortoise!
> 
> Beautiful!


Hahaha awesome  ! Thank you !


----------



## snowflame (Aug 3, 2014)

Who has their pet with them right now because I do!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

snowflame said:


> Who has their pet with them right now because I do!


I just put mine back in his enclosure hahah


----------



## snowflame (Aug 3, 2014)

Mine is on me now!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

snowflame said:


> Mine is on me now!


What species do you have ?


----------



## snowflame (Aug 3, 2014)

Its my leopard gecko! I didn't mean tortoises only!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

I used to have one! They are so soft ! And so cool lol


----------



## snowflame (Aug 3, 2014)

He is looking at the screen with me.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

snowflame said:


> He is looking at the screen with me.


They are so cool ! I want to get a couple , the colors they have , personalities and how soft they are will always make them one of my favs


----------



## snowflame (Aug 3, 2014)

They are also really cute when they look at you.


----------



## guille24 (Aug 3, 2014)

They are ! Mine used to always watch my fish tank


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 3, 2014)

They are so cute! I live the one looking at the camera like, 'Hey, smile '


----------



## jackrat (Aug 4, 2014)

Very beautiful indeed!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> They are so cute! I live the one looking at the camera like, 'Hey, smile '


Thank you ! He's my first tortoise ever !


----------



## guille24 (Aug 4, 2014)

jackrat said:


> Very beautiful indeed!


Thank you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 4, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Thank you ! He's my first tortoise ever !


Aww, how old is he?


----------



## kathyth (Aug 4, 2014)

Gorgeous! Real nice looking!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 5, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Gorgeous! Real nice looking!


Thank you


----------



## guille24 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Aww, how old is he?


I have no idea how old he might be I got him from petco almost 5 years ago I believe and when I got him he could fit in my hand , not anymore !!! Haha I was also told by the petco employees that mine were the only ones that didn't die from the whole Bunch the sold ! After loosing so much money they decided not to sell red foots anymore , right know they only sell Russians and every once in a while they have a few Greek tortoises


----------



## Reptilelove (Aug 6, 2014)

Aww! They are stunning!


----------



## guille24 (Aug 6, 2014)

Reptilelove said:


> Aww! They are stunning!


Thank you


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 6, 2014)

guille24 said:


> I have no idea how old he might be I got him from petco almost 5 years ago I believe and when I got him he could fit in my hand , not anymore !!! Haha I was also told by the petco employees that mine were the only ones that didn't die from the whole Bunch the sold ! After loosing so much money they decided not to sell red foots anymore , right know they only sell Russians and every once in a while they have a few Greek tortoises


I have noticed that they never sell any other type of tortoise. Well, I guess he's 5... and some  Just think younger


----------



## guille24 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I have noticed that they never sell any other type of tortoise. Well, I guess he's 5... and some  Just think younger


Hahaha yes ! We can say he's 5 1/2


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 6, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Hahaha yes ! We can say he's 5 1/2


Close enough!!  Could actually be pretty accurate (give or take a few years  )


----------



## guille24 (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol he's still my little tortoise hahaha


----------

